# eer Model 1642



## mcavinee (Sep 11, 2016)

This mower has been sitting for awhile and the landlord gave it to me to see if I can get it to work. Here is the issue:

New Battery
New Ignition Switch because there was no key
I can jump the solenoid and it will turn over.

Issue: There is no response when I turn on the key and try to start. No power coming to the ignition switch it seems.

Someone said it may be a fuse or safety switch. Will that present the motor from turning over?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Mark, welcome to the tractor forum.

It could be either a fuse or a safety switch, or the switch is wired wrong? But most likely a safety switch. Put a jumper wire on the seat switch to see if that is the culprit. Next would be the PTO safety switch. Does it have a brake set safety switch? 

PS: You can rig up a pushbutton to jump the solenoid


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have an old mower that, even with the brake locked on, I still need to step on it and push it just a little farther before it will crank.


----------

